# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  New Exciting Moss Species: Mini Weeping Moss aka. Java Spring Moss

## ragn4rok

Hi,

Just want to share with all of you this recently found, new aquatic moss that start gaining popularity in Indonesia. It's called: Mini Weeping Moss or Java Spring Moss. It grows very slowly, need about 6+ months from a loose plants (newly tied on DW) until they can show the optimal growth "the weeping effect".





Enjoy!...

----------


## ragn4rok

And this is the photo of its frond on top of my index finger. Very very small leaves. I think it may be better if we called them "micro weeping moss".

----------


## zhou yuande

Very nice moss. Thank you for sharing. Are the requirements similar to the normal moss?

----------


## ragn4rok

Yes, its requirements are similar to the normal moss. low light - hi light, low co2, low fert. the cooler the temperature, the better. :-) But this moss grows extremely slow compared to other moss species.

----------


## Jaffar

Can we buy the moss in Singapore?

----------


## ragn4rok

I don't think so. This moss is still very new. You can buy them here from Indonesia. ^^

----------


## felix_fx2

Have this specimen been sent?
Looks nice.

----------


## ragn4rok

To Singapore? not yet... :-)

----------


## reuters

Hi ragn4rok,

Is it possible if you can help me find this mini weeping moss and send it to me? 
Of course, i will pay all the expenses incurred.
Btw, I'm based in Batam- Indonesia. 
If you are willing to help me, please do let me know.

Thanks,

Agus

----------


## edijutsu

nice moss. what temperature does it do well in?

----------


## jamesneo

Nice. Does it root/attached itself to the driftwood?

I have a type of unidentified moss which look similar, very small, very slow growing too but root/attach itself readily onto the driftwoods just like the mini fissiden.

I have many other types of moss before ie. java, spiky, taiwan, flame, xmas, mini xmas, singapore, hybrid weeping moss but none of them root/attached to the driftwood.

----------

